# Traveling with dogs to Italy



## maryann (May 21, 2008)

Hello, my husband and I will be moving to Calabria most likely in October. We are moving there permanently. We have 2 large golden retrievers. We will need to go from Rome to Praia A Mare when we arrive. We have had a big problem finding a van to rent that will hold 2 large crates that are 48 inches long, 3 large suitcases, 2 carry ons and 2 good size dogs. The crates do disassemble so that you have 4 halves. It seems it is difficult to rent a van that only has 2 seats,such as a truck or cargo van. We would like to find a place in or very near to Fiumicino Airport.

I also hope to fly with Delta. We bought the larger crates due to worrying of being turned away if the dogs' heads are a little close to the top. The result is that they will have to fly Delta Cargo (much much pricier), and also end up paying customs at the Italy airport. Does anyone have thoughts on that or experience?

If you PM me, it is easier for me. Thank you.
MaryAnn


----------



## adw (May 14, 2009)

maryann said:


> I also hope to fly with Delta. We bought the larger crates due to worrying of being turned away if the dogs' heads are a little close to the top. The result is that they will have to fly Delta Cargo (much much pricier), and also end up paying customs at the Italy airport. Does anyone have thoughts on that or experience?


One thought about crates. I moved a greyhound in what seemed like a *huge* crate, but it still wasn't big enough for him to lie down, and the journey nearly killed him. Truly and literally. With hospitalisation, drips, oxygen, outpatient treatment etc. he pulled through and is fine now. Moral: don't skimp on the crate size.


----------

